# General > The Literature Network >  waste of time

## Victors Mate

Well that was a waste of time; posted a first offering of a short story a few days ago allowed time for scrutiny and - - - - - - nothing. 

Question what is the point?

----------


## Dreamwoven

Thats alright, I often answer but get no response. That's the way it goes sometimes.

----------


## YesNo

I only see you having made 1 post so far. What you originally posted may not have actually been posted, but you may not get any response as Dreamwoven mentioned. If you do post a story here some editors consider that story to be published since this is a public forum.

----------


## kiz_paws

> Well that was a waste of time; posted a first offering of a short story a few days ago allowed time for scrutiny and - - - - - - nothing. 
> 
> Question what is the point?


Erm ... and what exactly did you post?? Under your usename *Victors_Mate* shows only ONE post -- namely this one? What am I missing here?

I ALWAYS try to read the new entries, did you post the short story in the correct thread for us to access? Just trying to figure this out  :Smile: 

p.s. Not many people DO respond, but you get a lot of reads here. So that is the situation at the present time. Also, if you read and comment on others' stories, they will be inclined to return the favor, if you will. Just saying...

----------


## Dreamwoven

I would like to know that, too.




> Erm ... and what exactly did you post?? Under your usename *Victors_Mate* shows only ONE post -- namely this one? What am I missing here?
> 
> I ALWAYS try to read the new entries, did you post the short story in the correct thread for us to access? Just trying to figure this out 
> 
> p.s. Not many people DO respond, but you get a lot of reads here. So that is the situation at the present time. Also, if you read and comment on others' stories, they will be inclined to return the favor, if you will. Just saying...

----------


## Victors Mate

I posted this short story not brilliant but it just disappeared 

The Coma 


Very gradually the sound of church bells filtered through his subconscious. The room was in darkness and through that darkness he heard his Anna calling to him. His mind in a turmoil he struggled to remember where he was. What language was Anna speaking? Although it wasn’t English he understood every word. And Anna what was she doing here? It was more than five tearful years since her passing but here she was calling to him to get up to go to church. They never went to church, he used to joke it was against his religion. And the church bells what was that about? They lived nowhere near a church. At that moment Anna came into the room a young dark haired Anna with a high collared white blouse, a wide black belt, a floral skirt over a hooped petticoat and black ballerina shoes. She opened the shutters. The shutters? They didn’t have shutters they had curtains the same as all the rest of the houses in their road. Come to that how come Anna was so young. Was he dreaming now or was he dreaming before and had he now woken up to reality. The view from the window was of mountains with their snow covered ice topping. He rose from the bed and crossed the room making toward the window but he stopped in his tracks as he caught sight of himself in a mirror. A much younger him; a slimmer him, a blonde haired him; he was mystified but continued toward the window. The scene was at once familiar and completely unexpected. The square had the church in one corner, a café and shops filled the sides of the square and the mountainous backdrop completed the revealed picture.

Slowly he became aware of other voices penetrating his thoughts. “Will he recover?” a voice said. A voice he recognized as their son Robert. “I’m afraid there is little chance of that,” an authoritative voice replied, “it’s only the support machine keeping him alive. There is virtually no brain activity at all; it is a very deep coma, even the support machine is struggling.”
“We must keep him alive while there is any chance of recovery” he heard his son say. “No. no, no,” Graham screamed although no sound was heard,” you can’t do this to me, let me go let me join my Anna I don’t want to be here”. 

Quickly he showered and dressed in his tan slacks and a wine red shirt more and more he identified with his surroundings here with his French speaking Anna and as he did so his former life faded and disappeared.

“I’m afraid it’s no good Robert” the consultant said “I’m afraid we have lost him”.

----------


## Victors Mate

I've posted it again and it says it has gone to a moderator for vetting or some such which is what it told me last time.

----------


## Dreamwoven

But you have no more posts than when you started this thread - 2!

----------


## YesNo

Perhaps instead of posting a story you commented on other threads and see if this is a place where you want to post a story.

----------


## kiz_paws

> I've posted it again and it says it has gone to a moderator for vetting or some such which is what it told me last time.


Hmmm, this is very odd...

My suggestion would be to Private Message Admin. I don't know who is managing things here these days, but by contacting Admin is a start.

I am sorry to read that you are experiencing difficulties in posting a short story. Now you have us ALL curious!  :Smile: 

Good Luck,
Kizzo

----------


## Victors Mate

I tried to send a PM to Admin, then the administrator ans finally Admin007. as follows " Twice I have submitted an offering to this forum; twice it has gone to the mods; twice it has disappeared without trace.

If I am not welcome please say so and I will never darken your illustrious doors again" and guess what I hit the submit button and - - - - nothing it just disappears. So I guess I am not welcome here; shame that..

----------


## Calidore

I posted a couple of possible suggestions in your other thread. 

Logically: You are posting, therefore you can. Both old and brand new users post stories successfully (most recent new user post is the ongoing Kinbote, Illinois serial with several installments starting last week). Also, the forum is acknowledging your post, just diverting it. Therefore, it seems that the issue is only with that specific post.

Hopefully, an admin gets back to you soon. Meantime, maybe you can vet the post yourself for possible reasons for flagging.

----------


## Logos

> Well that was a waste of time; posted a first offering of a short story a few days ago allowed time for scrutiny and - - - - - - nothing. 
> 
> Question what is the point?





> I posted this short story not brilliant but it just disappeared 
> 
> The Coma 
> 
> 
> Very gradually the sound of church bells filtered through his subconscious. The room was in darkness and through that darkness he heard his Anna calling to him. His mind in a turmoil he struggled to remember where he was. What language was Anna speaking? Although it wasnt English he understood every word. And Anna what was she doing here? It was more than five tearful years since her passing but here she was calling to him to get up to go to church. They never went to church, he used to joke it was against his religion. And the church bells what was that about? They lived nowhere near a church. At that moment Anna came into the room a young dark haired Anna with a high collared white blouse, a wide black belt, a floral skirt over a hooped petticoat and black ballerina shoes. She opened the shutters. The shutters? They didnt have shutters they had curtains the same as all the rest of the houses in their road. Come to that how come Anna was so young. Was he dreaming now or was he dreaming before and had he now woken up to reality. The view from the window was of mountains with their snow covered ice topping. He rose from the bed and crossed the room making toward the window but he stopped in his tracks as he caught sight of himself in a mirror. A much younger him; a slimmer him, a blonde haired him; he was mystified but continued toward the window. The scene was at once familiar and completely unexpected. The square had the church in one corner, a café and shops filled the sides of the square and the mountainous backdrop completed the revealed picture.
> 
> Slowly he became aware of other voices penetrating his thoughts. Will he recover? a voice said. A voice he recognized as their son Robert. Im afraid there is little chance of that, an authoritative voice replied, its only the support machine keeping him alive. There is virtually no brain activity at all; it is a very deep coma, even the support machine is struggling.
> We must keep him alive while there is any chance of recovery he heard his son say. No. no, no, Graham screamed although no sound was heard, you cant do this to me, let me go let me join my Anna I dont want to be here. 
> ...





> I've posted it again and it says it has gone to a moderator for vetting or some such which is what it told me last time.





> I tried to send a PM to Admin, then the administrator ans finally Admin007. as follows " Twice I have submitted an offering to this forum; twice it has gone to the mods; twice it has disappeared without trace.
> 
> If I am not welcome please say so and I will never darken your illustrious doors again" and guess what I hit the submit button and - - - - nothing it just disappears. So I guess I am not welcome here; shame that..







I'm very sorry you had to post 2 threads complaining about the machinations behind this website instead of trying to contact the ever-friendly and oh-so-helpful moderator humans  :Smile:  There are many reasons why your story thread may not have appeared immediately but basically the forum software does this automatically through filters etc. This is to deal with spammers and people who post multiple stories on the same day. I'm sure you understand now and I hope you can now enjoy the site. Cheers!

http://www.online-literature.com/for...87783-The-Coma

And, of course, your short story thread The Coma is now open for public consumption.






> I tried to send a PM to Admin, then the administrator ans finally Admin007. as follows " Twice I have submitted an offering to this forum; twice it has gone to the mods; twice it has disappeared without trace.
> 
> If I am not welcome please say so and I will never darken your illustrious doors again" and guess what I hit the submit button and - - - - nothing it just disappears. So I guess I am not welcome here; shame that..
> 
> Some sites I visit and frequent are user friendly some are user hostile but for sheer convolutedness this forum is in a class of its own.

----------


## Bowler

Your story i.e. Coma is there on page one with 4 replies, check it out.

----------

